# Senior Forums Canadian Train Travel Skool



## FastTrax (Jul 14, 2021)

Dedicated to Suzie-Q

Part 1A: General











www.railcan.ca

www.seat61.com/Canada.htm#.VsCnFvLhDIu

www.globalrailwayreview.com/region/canada/

www.vacationsbyrail.com/destinations/canada/

https://tc.canada.ca/en/rail-transportation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_transport_in_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_rail_transport_in_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_regulations_in_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Rail_infrastructure_in_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_rail_in_Canada


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 14, 2021)

Part 1B: General











www.statista.com/topics/5062/rail-industry-in-canada/

https://bst-tsb.gc.ca/eng/rapports-reports/rail/index.html

www.readersdigest.ca/travel/canada/gorgeous-railway-photos/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Canadian_railways

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_heritage_railways_in_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_named_passenger_trains_of_Canada


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 14, 2021)

Part 2: Canadian National Railway











www.cn.ca/en/

www.facebook.com/CNrail/

www.twitter.com/cnrailway/status/1389248515965132805

www.instagram.com/explore/locations/1020966449/canadian-national-railway-company?hl=en

www.indeed.com/cmp/Canadian-National-railways/reviews

www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/CN-Reviews-E4455.htm

www.acwr.com/economic-development/rail-maps/canadian-national

www.joc.com/rail-intermodal/class-i-railroads/canadian-national-railway

www.american-rails.com/cdnlry.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_National_Railway


----------



## oldman (Jul 15, 2021)

I love trains and miss hearing the whistle blow from the train that passed through my community each morning and evening. That line was shut down years ago. 

We keep thinking about taking a trip on the Rocky Mountaineer Train. 

Rocky Mountaineer


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 15, 2021)

Part 3: Canadian Pacific Railway











www.cpr.ca/en/

www.facebook.com/canadian.pacific/

www.twitter.com/canadianpacific/status/1393642438032601089

www.instagram.com/canadianpacific/?hl=en

www.indeed.com/cmp/Canadian-Pacific/reviews

www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Canadian-Pacific-Railway-Reviews-E13514.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Pacific_Railway

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Pacific_Limited

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_subsidiary_railways_of_the_Canadian_Pacific_Railway


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 15, 2021)

Part 4: VIA











www.viarail.ca/en

www.facebook.com/viarailcanada/

www.twitter.com/search?q=%23viarail

www.instagram.com/viarailcanada/?hl=en

www.indeed.com/cmp/Via-Rail/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Via_Rail

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Via_Rail_Police_Service

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Via_Rail_routes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_(train)


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 15, 2021)

oldman said:


> I love trains and miss hearing the whistle blow from the train that passed through my community each morning and evening. That line was shut down years ago.
> 
> We keep thinking about taking a trip on the Rocky Mountaineer Train.
> 
> Rocky Mountaineer



Brush up on your French om.


----------



## oldman (Jul 15, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Brush up on your French om.


I do know some French, but if you’re saying that I should expect a lot of French speaking people, then, yes, I am in trouble. When I worked for United, I had considered several times flying International, but my wife was against it because of being away so much of the time. I would have enjoyed flying to places like London, Paris, Rome, Madrid and maybe Frankfurt.


----------



## oldman (Jul 15, 2021)

Has anyone ever rode on the Rocky Mountaineer or does anyone know someone who has and if so, what were their thoughts? I would like to have a chance at running the Pikes Peak Marathon. I doubt (in fact, I seriously doubt) if I could run all 12.5 miles, but it would be fun to try. PPM.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 15, 2021)

oldman said:


> I love trains and miss hearing the whistle blow from the train that passed through my community each morning and evening. That line was shut down years ago.
> 
> We keep thinking about taking a trip on the Rocky Mountaineer Train.
> 
> Rocky Mountaineer


It is extremely expensive. Use VIA Rail instead


----------



## bowmore (Jul 15, 2021)

Here are some pics I took on a VIA Rail trip from Vancouver to Jasper


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 15, 2021)

oldman said:


> I do know some French, but if you’re saying that I should expect a lot of French speaking people, then, yes, I am in trouble. When I worked for United, I had considered several times flying International, but my wife was against it because of being away so much of the time. I would have enjoyed flying to places like London, Paris, Rome, Madrid and maybe Frankfurt.



Here ya go oldman.











www.mondly.com/learn-french-online

www.fluentin3months.com/free-online-french-language-lessons/

www.lexilogos.com/france_carte_dialectes.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_language

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_French

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Canadians

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_language_in_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Languages_of_France

























tezure, avec moi, faux pa, que la judge, you know and stuff like that.


----------



## oldman (Jul 16, 2021)

I took two years of Spanish in high school and seldom used it.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2021)

You won't need French @oldman.


----------



## Jules (Jul 16, 2021)

Exactly as Pinky said, no French required.  The only place where French is the primary language is Quebec.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 17, 2021)

Jules said:


> Exactly as Pinky said, no French required.  The only place where French is the primary language is Quebec.



Montreal too right? I once deadheaded to meet a VIA crew there and at the border some ICE agents were speaking French to a large number of passengers and that's when I learned that Montreal had a large Caribbean presence. Once in a blue moon when I moved light engines from Oak Point in Da Bronix to Cedar Hill in New Haven some of the CP Rail crews who had trackage rights on AMTRAK NEC would speak French which was odd because I thought CP Rail and CN/KCS used American crews in the states and the OP yardmaster said that they were French but Bilingual too. TTFN.


----------



## Jules (Jul 17, 2021)

Montreal is in Quebec.  It is a melting pot for many nationalities.  It’s a fantastic city and once Covid has settled down, we’re planning on flying to Toronto and taking a train to Montreal and Quebec City.  The latter makes you feel like you’re in Europe.  The reasons for flying to Toronto are twofold.  I visit my daughters in that area and the price for the train is expensive.  

New Brunswick has a large binlingual population too but they’re receptive to anglophones.  Sometimes in Quebec it can be difficult with a fellow Canadian.  It’s worth the effort.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 17, 2021)

Probably worth every penny for the ride of a lifetime. Depending on the route AMTRAK is very affordable but the on-time service is based on a calendar not a clock. Some years ago they wouldn't even show up, mostly in the Midwest and Southwest. The Acela's on the NEC top out at 165 MPH vs. 250 MPH+ in other countries. Enjoy your weekend.


----------

